# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  Ultimate Multi Tool - QcFire Module v0.1 Released [12/12/2016]- Happy Eid Ul Al Nabi

## mohamed73

*Qualcomm Service Module for all Firehose Protocol Supported Devices   Happy Eidul Al Nabi , Alayhe Asalam  Highlights:
- Flasher - Flash any Qualcomm Device using Firehose Protocol via our fully customizable options.
- Read / Wipe / FRP - Read Firmware, Wipe Partititons and Reset FRP of most Qualcomm Devices
- Xiaomi - Reset Mi Account in Download Mode, Factory Reset (Remove Pattern, Pin, Password Lock) in Sideload Mode.
- Identify eMMC Size on Boot.  Flasher
- Select Loader, Program XML, Patch XML and Flash.
- Option to customize flashing to flash only specific partitions.  Read / Wipe / FRP
- Auto Select Loader option will auto detect chipset and will use related loader.
- You can also manually select internal loaders available in QcFire module.
- If required loader is not available in QcFire, you can also use own loader.
- After Boot, it will list all available partitions on phone and will select default partitions to read.
- You can customize selection as per your choice.
- Use Wipe button to wipe selected partitions.
- Use Read button to read selection partitions and made firmware xml to use for flashing faulty devices.
- Generated xml files are compatible with any Firehose supporrted flasher like QFIL etc.
- After boot use Reset FRP to reset Factory Reset Protection.  Xiaomi
- Select required model, if your device is not listed, you can choose By Chipset Option.
- Click on Mi Acc Reset to Reset Mi Account.
- You can remove Pin/Pattern/Password Lock by doing hard reset by Factory Reset option in sideload mode.  Note:
- Auto Select Loader function is limited to few Chipsets at the moment. If it does not work, please select Loader Manually.
- You can remove Mi Account on any phone with supported chipset listed in QcFire > Xiaomi Tab.
- If Chipset of your device is not listed, please contact us to we will update QcFire Loader for you.
- This is very initial release, so there are chances of having bugs.  Please notify us in proper manner so that we can improve it for you.
- QcFire needs QDLoader 9008 Port to work on all devices in Download Mode.
- Some or all features may not work on USB 1.1 Port. We recommend using USB 2.0 Ports.  ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.      :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!    SUCCESS STORIES AT A GLANCE 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     * *PLEASE   DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST  REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND   SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE  DELETED IMMEDIATELY.    *      				__________________
 BR 
NCK Team 
Powered By Fast Unlocking Ltd.
NCK Dongle - NCK Box - Cellular Codes - Avengers Box - UMT Box

----------

